# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Видеосистема >  3D-ускоритель и GeForce 9800

## ~Miranda

При запуске игр выводиться сообщение:
"Игра требует графической карты, совместимой с DirectX 9.0c. Ваша карта или драйвер не поддерживают 3D-ускоритель DirectX 9.0c."

Видеокарта: GeForce 9800 GT.
Пробовала уже три драйвера, в том числе и с сайта nvidia.
При установке любого из них разрешение эрана становиться 800х600 (и ползунок сдвинуть больше нельзя), а цвета становятся 4 бита, и тоже ничего поменять невозможно! При этом экран становиться в крапинку и серобуромалиновый.

Помогите, пожалуйста! Что делать?

----------


## srt103

у меня тоже 9800GT Zotac..
драйвера стоят 180.48
directx_nov2008 
все нормально и без проблем...

попробуй снести винду и поставить все по новой.

----------

